# Software updates



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

This is a really stupid question so please do not make fun of me .But I was wondering if it can be years before you get another.I just recently got upgraded I have 6.2a now .


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You have a DirecTV/Tivo, right? Don't expect any major new software updates, ever. We might see a few "maintenance" updates to fix things like Daylight Savings Time, or to handle changes that DirecTV might make in Guide Data formats, etc.


----------



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

Yes I have a directv/tivo.Will these maintenance updated bring back my channel logos because I was told on this board that a software update or doing it manually would restore the logos.But I have nowhere near the computer knowledge to do that nor does anyone that I know.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Yes, I remember your previous questions about channel logos. Hard to say if we'll ever see anything beyond 6.2a, which you already have. If you don't want to try re-imaging your Tivo with an older software version, just keep watching this forum every few weeks for the latest on DirecTV/Tivo software updates.


----------



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks I will do that.I just do not think that I have the computer knowledge to for re-imaging because when it was explained to me earlier I had not clue what was being explained .I just keep checking the board or learn to live without them.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Logos are only cosmetic. Personally I wouldn't sweat their loss.


----------

